# AntiFog



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi

Could anyone suggest the best Antifog treatment they've had success with please?

Want to apply some before winter hits to improved my visibility on the road on a coat winter morning


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

I tried gyeons version and it has left a film/haze across the glass which is annoying. I suspect I might have buffed it off to quick though.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

One NOT to use in my experience is Rain-X anti fog


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I've tried the Autobrite and car pro offerings and neither did anything at all


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

danwel said:


> I've tried the Autobrite and car pro offerings and neither did anything at all





scottk7 said:


> I tried gyeons version and it has left a film/haze across the glass which is annoying. I suspect I might have buffed it off to quick though.


I suspect its the same rebadge stuff as the Carpro as the packaging and accessories you get with it are the same. I had the precise same issue with the Fogfight.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

We have improved our FogFight 5 months ago, 
for more easy to apply without smearing, it will work fine now.
we produce ourself our products, not to be confused with others.

non of our liquids genuine made are the same as before.

please contact Alex from Elite car care, he has the latest version, 
new formula has special sticker on it " NEW FORMULA 2014", sticker like this:


Lightninslow,if you will not be happy, i will refund the money myself for your purchase! this is how i true believe in our products.:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Can't say fairer than that!!
Just made a purchase from Alex, if I had know sooner would have added it in to my lot.


----------



## Ia79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Bought one of these recently:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f....TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.Xthomar&_nkw=thomar&_sacat=0

and so far has worked a treat, will see how it goes over winter.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Only real way to stop em misting up is to smash em out with a hammer.
Yeah you get wet but at least you can see your getting wet.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Only real way to stop em misting up is to smash em out with a hammer.
> Yeah you get wet but at least you can see your getting wet.


brilliant.....im slightly worried about the constant use of hammers though


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> brilliant.....im slightly worried about the constant use of hammers though


OK what about a 'Birmingham Screwdriver' then


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

if you have aircon then use it best antifog available


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

w138pbo said:


> if you have aircon then use it best antifog available


Set on cold or hot ?

Usually just use the heat once the engine is up to temp that is...


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

Cquartz said:


> We have improved our FogFight 5 months ago,
> for more easy to apply without smearing, it will work fine now.
> we produce ourself our products, not to be confused with others.
> 
> ...


Hi

I got sent the new version FF 2014 to replace the 2013 variant and i am not impressed at how much of a pain in the proverbial how hard it is to remove from the screens without leaving a whole mess of streaks and smears.

Its ok in the shade, but if the sun hits it its very hard to see clearly and necessitates me to wipe it again with a micro fibre thus removing the protection.

I am of course happy to listen to any advice you may have to offer though in case I'm not doing it right.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Look i got a new hammer and im getting the most out of it.
You have to find the limits of your tools dont you.
So far i havent found any glass that it wont break or panel it wont dent.
It even made a nice job on the kids playstation. At least now they have an understanding of electronics


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Set on cold or hot ?
> 
> Usually just use the heat once the engine is up to temp that is...


hot would be best.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I've found that keeping the window clean stops the fog.


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> I've found that keeping the window clean stops the fog.


Windows are always clean in my car, inside and out. Issue is the cold starts in the morning where they steam up quick and i have no heat for 2 minutes or so and it makes driving that much more unpleasant.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

lightningslow said:


> Windows are always clean in my car, inside and out. Issue is the cold starts in the morning where they steam up quick and i have no heat for 2 minutes or so and it makes driving that much more unpleasant.


Blast of the aircon when in a rush and it's sorted, doesn't matter if it's cold as it works just the same.

ps wasn't implying your windows were dirty just encase it came across that way.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Lightningslow

im not sure how exactly you applied it, 
you should spray 2~3 times on the wrapped applicator ,dont spray on the glass , only on the applicator , and apply it on the glass, make sure the glass is very clean before from any oily residues .
after you spread it all over, use a clean mf to wipe it off gently.

you can see here in this video how its done.





if you need more help, pls pm and ill help more


----------



## Jim H (Jan 26, 2014)

Cquartz;4692904
you can see here in this video how its done.
[MEDIA=youtube said:


> PwknPSpYOxQ[/MEDIA]
> 
> if you need more help, pls pm and ill help more


The vid is very impressive. :thumb: However I have a few questions?

At this time of year I have to drive into the (low) sun to and from work, this emphasises how mucky the inside of the windscreen can get. After I've cleaned it (usually with AG Fast Glass) thee clean parts are first to steam up compared to dirty parts of screen. I'd hope your stuff will cure that, however if (correctly) applied will you get a perfect view through the glass if cold? Do you get a slight haze?

How long does it last? Oh and how much is a bottle of it?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Jim H said:


> The vid is very impressive. :thumb: However I have a few questions?
> 
> At this time of year I have to drive into the (low) sun to and from work, this emphasises how mucky the inside of the windscreen can get. After I've cleaned it (usually with AG Fast Glass) thee clean parts are first to steam up compared to dirty parts of screen. I'd hope your stuff will cure that, however if (correctly) applied will you get a perfect view through the glass if cold? Do you get a slight haze?
> 
> How long does it last? Oh and how much is a bottle of it?


Thats the whole purpose of the Anti fog coating, 
glass must be well clean from oily stuff , apply it first on small spot to see how it goes if it fits you. FogFight is not expansive and the 100ml bottle can go long way
if its not touched after applying it will last minimum a month , even more.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> Blast of the aircon when in a rush and it's sorted, doesn't matter if it's cold as it works just the same.


Warm is better if you can.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

lightningslow said:


> Hi
> 
> I got sent the new version FF 2014 to replace the 2013 variant and i am not impressed at how much of a pain in the proverbial how hard it is to remove from the screens without leaving a whole mess of streaks and smears.
> 
> ...


Ive tried a couple of versions now and still can't get it to work like the videos. I can get the anti-fog OK but I get the same smears and streaks when in the dark and having street lights and all that.

I start to think that there is good reason that most brands don't have anti-fog products.


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

camerashy said:


> One NOT to use in my experience is Rain-X anti fog


I haven't tried any other products, but do find the Rain-X anti fog to be brilliant! Applied it after a thorough clean, and the everyday annoying fog that I had to deal with just doesn't exist anymore... It was so heavy in the morning, that the full air con wouldn't be able to clear it for minutes, and in fact in the cold it would even freeze on there on the inside...
One can see that the moist air doesn't disappear, but creates a different visual aspect on the glass when it is really heavy; but still gives much better view compare to the fog... I just used the same applicator quickly on the side windows, and there are little strips of fog every morning where I have missed applying the product... 

Couldn't recommend it more...


----------

